# Is there a limit on how many bullets allowed in magazine of handgun?



## SEGeorgia10mm

I'm planning on doing some hunting this year with my Glock G40 and my RIA Tac II 10mm. I have looked around for info concerning the number of bullets allowed to be carried in the mag. Is there a limit?


----------



## pdsniper

Last Time I checked with DNR there was no limit on hand guns or rifles, shot guns are the only one that I know of the has a limit and I think that mostly applies to bird hunting


----------



## ryanh487

The only limit on ammo is for bird and small game hunting, and that's limiting only shotguns to 3 rounds.


----------



## rosewood

5 round limit for deer with shotgun.  And of course 3 for small game.  Pistol and rifle calibers have no limits in Georgia.  You can slap a 100 round beta mag on your ar-15 and hunt deer if you like.  Just make sure to use "expanding" bullets and not fmj.

By the way, I carry 16 rounds of 10mm in my P16-40 as my backup piece while hunting.

Rosewood


----------



## SEGeorgia10mm

Thanks for the info. Didn't want to have the DNR slap me around for having too many bullets.


----------



## ryanh487

rosewood said:


> 5 round limit for deer with shotgun.



They actually got rid of that limit last year


----------



## rosewood

ryanh487 said:


> They actually got rid of that limit last year



I would have argued with someone on that and lost.  thanks.

Directly from the 2016-2017 manual:

DEER & BEAR FIREARMS
• Modern Rifles and Handguns: Centerfire Only, .22-cal. or larger
with expanding bullets. There is no restriction on magazine capacity
for rifles.
• Shotguns: 20-gauge or larger loaded with slugs or buckshot. Buckshot
is not allowed on WMAs, unless otherwise specified.
• Muzzleloaders: .44-cal. or larger, or muzzleloading shotguns 20
gauge or larger. Scopes are legal.
TURKEY FIREARMS
Shotguns with No. 2 or smaller shot and any muzzleloading firearm
SMALL GAME & FURBEARER FIREARMS
• Rifles and Handguns: Any .22-cal. or smaller rimfire, air rifle, or
any muzzleloading firearm. For fox & bobcat, centerfire firearms of
.17 caliber and larger may be used. There is no restriction on magazine capacity for rifles.
• Shotguns: Any having shot shell size 3.5 inches or smaller in length with No. 2 or smaller shot.
• Shotguns (Waterfowl): Any 10-gauge or smaller loaded with federally approved nontoxic shot of size “F” or smaller. Lead shot may not be in possession while hunting waterfowl.
SPECIAL FIREARM RESTRICTIONS
• Plugged Shotguns: For hunting game animals other than deer and
bear, shotguns shall be limited to a capacity of not more than 3 shells in the magazine and chamber combined. If a plug is necessary to so
limit the capacity, the plug shall be of 1 piece and incapable of being removed from the loading end of the magazine.
• Suppressors: Lawfully possessed suppressors may be used for hunting on private property. Permission of the landowner is required.


----------



## rosewood

One thing I do like about the GA DNR, they do keep the hunting Regs up with modern technology.  Many states are living off decades old rules.


----------



## bfriendly

SEGeorgia10mm said:


> Thanks for the info. Didn't want to have the DNR slap me around for having too many bullets.



Just be careful if you go to Kalifornia........I think you can only have one bullet in the Magazine, and the gun cannot be chambered. You must say your ABCs in Spanish before you are allowed to chamber the round and pull the trigger..........You also will need a tool to release the magazine. These rules do not apply to any non citizen of the US.


----------



## Lilly001

bfriendly said:


> Just be careful if you go to Kalifornia........I think you can only have one bullet in the Magazine, and the gun cannot be chambered. You must say your ABCs in Spanish before you are allowed to chamber the round and pull the trigger..........You also will need a tool to release the magazine. These rules do not apply to any non citizen of the US.



They allow guns in the Socialist State of Kalifornia?


----------

